# My moviEgame HT



## aminutello (Feb 18, 2010)

Was originally to be dedicated solely to the world of video games, with the chance to see some good DVD, but t the end you are magically added a projector, a blue ray player e. .. But I would not anticipate anything to the photos, so let's start from the description of the room and its "content", not without having made a special thanks to my girlfriend who supported me and I continue to support the various working sessions made in this room .

Dimensions: length 390 cm, width 210 cm, 270cm height, viewing distance 180 cm, width 120 cm base projected (above the central). I am not sure but this was the best measures available room, the compromises made were so many (one out of all the height of the projection of the vpr) but in the end we did get:

Vpr: *Epson TW700*
DVD: *Marantz DV7600* connected to the optical and HDMI
Blu Ray: *OPPO BDP-83* connected to analog and HDMI
Amp: *Yamaha RX-V 361*
Video Processor: *DVDO VP50PRO*
Fronts: *Jamo S406*
Surrounds: *Jamo S402*
Central: *Jamo S40*
Subwoofer: *Wharfedale PowerCube 8th*
TV: *Philips PFL9603*
Power Console *Belkin PureAV PF50*
Bass shakers: *Aura*
UPS: *APC 750VA*
EeBox PC: *ASUS EB1006* Logitech diNovo Mini Keyboard
Probes: *Spyder3* Pro and *X-Rite EyeOne*

... and many console!

All controlled by a *Logitech Harmony 1000* together with an RF extender. One last thing: VPR projected directly on the white wall of drywall, I also evaluated the possibility of a cloth fixed but fear it could collapse when it is fixed to the plasterboard has made me give up!

Overall

















Ampli, Oppo and... console!

















Vproc and DVD player









The power distributor

















The vpr









during the vpr tuning...









The way out to the shaker's ampli









...and the shakers behind a seat









Sub isolation from floor









Zooming to the connections to the shakers and surround diffusors









Self-made plates (one with "shake" effect on it)









UPS for Vpr, HTPC e console









The Harmony 1000 remote









The HTPC (that poses for the photo )









...and his keyboard









Vproc attachments and the harmony ir-extender









And now, talking about tuning... The Oppo calibrated (all the graphs are from HCFR)

gamma









RGB









CIE









Now is the screenshots moment! 

















































































The results from DVD player tuning (always from HCFR)

gamma









RGB









CIE









...and some screenshots

























































This is my first "serious" experience in HT, hope you will enjoy it!


----------



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

What is that you put behind the speakers and your couch?


----------



## aminutello (Feb 18, 2010)

It 's a pyramid to soften a bit the sound reflections on those walls.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, that is a tight room for all your gear. Talk about front row center at a concert. There must be some serious SPL in that room. Do your walls vibrate?


----------



## aminutello (Feb 18, 2010)

Such a thing...  Fortunately, the walls do not vibrate thanks to the many mobile and the pyramidal! :T


----------



## kudo11 (Sep 30, 2010)

wow. i thought my setup was good but you have got it all. do the pyramids stop the vibraiton or cancel and mid sounds? i also like the projector setup. i hear there is no better picture that you can get. and lets not forget the great butt kickers in the couch. good job!


----------



## aminutello (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you!  The pyramids stop the mid reflection sound and let me to set high volume for a little room like this!


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

i know its old but i am new and just started browsing these home theater rooms. nice atari 2600!!

dave


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

I love it! A little claustrophobic maybe? Do your feet ever get in the way once in the reclined position? Ultimately you feel comfy here and respect to that


----------



## fixr (Aug 14, 2013)

WOW - I bet this room has -by far- the highest 'usage to volume' ratio ever :rofl:


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

The thread starter hasn't posted since he made the thread  Either way, this room is very cool. It is small, but what it's got looks fantastic. Even though I'm still buying them, I haven't really played video games in a couple years with the exception of some counterstrike here and there...but it would be hard not to play with a setup like this.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with you guys. Even in a tight area, you can put a lot of AV gear in and one can get "up close and personal" so to speak! 

Good use of the room anyways for a Home Theater!


----------



## Ken tuckie (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow, tight room. Great looking equipment. How do you keep things cooled down without cooling your whole house down. I ended up adding a vent in the AV equipment room to send the heat to the attic.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

As Gorb said, the OP has not posted in some time, but I would bet you get a really immersive experience with this setup!


----------

